# Happy New Year



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Just watched the ball drop in NYC.( on tv) Happy new Year to all!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Me too, and the two queers kissing.......gotta love NY....I guess......I'm with John Rocker on this one


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy New Year from Texas ... it on it way west.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

SDD, I'm glad I missed that. I turned the channel as soon as the ball dropped. That woulda made me wanna puke


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Happy New Year....I only lasted until it was midnight in eastern Canada.....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy New Year to all. I was outside with my young ones shooting 'fireworks'....They enjoyed it which made me enjoy it.


----------

